
Aber Warum? (2015) - tokai
http://www.maydaypress.com/blog/files/Opinions%20from%20Africa.html
======
STRML
It's very strange that the original image even shows signs of doctoring (note
the two duplicated columns of water). It is so incredibly obvious to see - why
were either of them manipulated in this way?

~~~
tokai
I can recommend the follow up pieces.

[http://www.maydaypress.com/blog/files/d7f94a9f1ccff207b3e3b0...](http://www.maydaypress.com/blog/files/d7f94a9f1ccff207b3e3b0af19036845-24.html)

[http://www.maydaypress.com/blog/files/2ce9a7cd940027138ec550...](http://www.maydaypress.com/blog/files/2ce9a7cd940027138ec550756d76716b-25.html)

------
filmor
"Aber warum?" means "But why?", "Es ist Betrug!" means "It is fraud".

------
Paul_S
Editing photos has been rampant for decades, well before photoshop even
existed. We pretend photographers don't do it in the same way we pretend
sportsmen don't dope.

~~~
13of40
Hence the name "photoshop".

------
lisper
TL;DR: A journalistic photographer photoshops an image from the Viet Nam war,
gets a lot of career mileage out of it, and ignites controversy within the
profession. Film at 11.

